# Novak Havoc ESC question



## Zoe's Dad (Apr 22, 2010)

please help. lastnight my havoc esc randomly quit working. it flashed the red and yellow lights 3 times and then red and green once. I checked all the obvious things, battery, wiring, reset, and nothing changed. I have no steering and no throttle. I checked the novak website and couldnt find anything related to the series of lights I have. I need help to get this fixed so we can race again by next friday.
any advice will be taken and appreciated.
thank you all in advance
Jeff Lindsley


----------



## DChupp1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Jeff , take a real close look at the sensor wires at both ends to bee sure one or more of them is not broken. I'll do some research for ya and see if I find anything that will help. I'll let you know as soon as I find out. I don't have your cell phone # so if you send me an email at [email protected] with your # I'll try to let u know by Wed.if I find any info for u.
Donn


----------



## DChupp1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Zoe's Dad said:


> please help. lastnight my havoc esc randomly quit working. it flashed the red and yellow lights 3 times and then red and green once. I checked all the obvious things, battery, wiring, reset, and nothing changed. I have no steering and no throttle. I checked the novak website and couldnt find anything related to the series of lights I have. I need help to get this fixed so we can race again by next friday.
> any advice will be taken and appreciated.
> thank you all in advance
> Jeff Lindsley


 Hi Jeff, the red & amber (yellow) flashing doesn't make any sense but the red-green could mean Lipo cutoff was triggered. If it was solid red with green blinking you definately need to check the sensor wire or there could be internal motor damage. Also, did you try a different battery at all or see if it worked after everything cooled down? My first suspect in all this is the sensor wire. Hope this helps. If its a sensor wire try to buy TQ.super flexable and well made.


----------



## skinner (Jan 11, 2011)

i thought maybe his lipo cutoff kick in............


----------



## Zoe's Dad (Apr 22, 2010)

it acts the same with several different batteries


----------



## skinner (Jan 11, 2011)

I have same Esc and never had that issue. Sounds like you may have to send it in unless your local hobby shop can figure it.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

Zoe's Dad said:


> please help. lastnight my havoc esc randomly quit working. it flashed the red and yellow lights 3 times and then red and green once. I checked all the obvious things, battery, wiring, reset, and nothing changed. I have no steering and no throttle. I checked the novak website and couldnt find anything related to the series of lights I have. I need help to get this fixed so we can race again by next friday.
> any advice will be taken and appreciated.
> thank you all in advance
> Jeff Lindsley


red yellow flashing is lipo cut off ... but double check it in the settings 

red n green is input harnes says in error codes .. check at esc and the reciver .. 
settings page 
http://www.teamnovak.com/download/instructions/pdfs/55-1732P-1_Havoc_Program.pdf

error codes
http://www.teamnovak.com/download/instructions/pdfs/55-1732-5_Havoc Sport Instr.pdf

they should be same for sport 2cell or the 3cell esc 

but gives you a starting poiint

good luck


----------



## DChupp1 (Oct 27, 2007)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> red yellow flashing is lipo cut off ... but double check it in the settings
> 
> red n green is input harnes says in error codes .. check at esc and the reciver ..
> settings page
> ...


 Hey Jeff, I talked to Branden at Novak, he said try a different sensor wire.
If that doesn't cure the problem send it in to have them check it out.See you Fri. Looks like PINK is thinking the same thing I am.
Donn::roll:


----------



## popsss (Nov 15, 2006)

ive had that problem if lipo cutoff kicked it in. just charge batt and then one touch setup esc and then make sure you redo all setting.

that allways brings mine back


----------



## tmaxx4life (Oct 23, 2008)

last time mine did that sensor board went bad on my motor


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

If you send it back swap it for the havoc pro sc with xdrive!


----------

